# Vinyl cutter / Overcutting question



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi folks.

A (probably) very simple question.

I understand certain cutters have an "overcutting" facility that basically cuts a tiny bit further than the vector file actually says when completing a loop, square, shape, whatever, so that when you weed it there's nothing left attaching it to the backing sheet. Therefore weeding is easier.

Is this something intrinsic to the cutter, or to the cutting software supplied with it?

I'm looking at a Graphtec CE5000-60, and I'd like it to "overcut" because I deal with lots of very fiddly designs. It would make my life a lot easier if I don't have fight with every tiny bit of vinyl that's trying to come off with the main bit.

I just don't know whether I need to upgrade my software or my cutter, if that makes sense.

Cheers!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

it will be on either or both. you have to be careful tho' cuz if you set it to high it will cut thru the intricate designs. I use it for cutting flock and sandblast resist.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the 5000-60 and never have a problem with it not cutting through. Even very small detail. My offset is zero. I also cut Graphtec pink rhinestone material with the 60 degree blade with red top holder. I do not have a problem with this too. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Neilc (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks both!

It may just be that the Craft Robo we're using at the moment is just not accurate enough and doesn't completely "finish off" a circle, for example, leaving a tiny portion uncut and therefore making it difficult to weed. I think I'll invest in the CE5000 and see how we go!


----------

